# The .45: Rating quality



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in the market for a concealable pistol. I am a .45 guy. the last handgun I owned was a colt 1911 made in 1945. Lots of things and clones have come about since those days.

I am fond of the para ordinance LDA. But due to the price, I cant even consider it.
I am not a fan of the Glock. So I cant even consider it.

That being said, I have found Springfield to be an excellent option.
I have heard that Kimber's can be fussy when it comes to Ammo--Almost "too well made" I was told.

I have been looking into the Taurus 145SSP. I am not super-fond of the grip... it feels too thin and contuored for me, but nothing I couldnt get used to.
The lifetime warranty, and the patented key safety make good sales points for a guy like me who has four children, one on the way, and three of these are savvy enough to possibly someday figure out how to operate a pistol should they find it--as unlikely as that is.

What are your opinions on Taurus?
What about Charles Daly?

Please dont be offended if it is a while before I reply. My daughter is in the ICU and I thought I would post now since I dont know when Ill get back to the board.

Thanks.


----------



## kelly keltner (Jan 9, 2005)

Ma_Kuiwu said:
			
		

> I am in the market for a concealable pistol. I am a .45 guy. the last handgun I owned was a colt 1911 made in 1945. Lots of things and clones have come about since those days.
> 
> I am fond of the para ordinance LDA. But due to the price, I cant even consider it.
> I am not a fan of the Glock. So I cant even consider it.
> ...


 Springfield's Champion model is a good choice.
Price range wont kill you either. Trigger pull is nice also.
kelly


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 9, 2005)

My full size Kimber eats everything I feed it; that being said I hear the QC on their newer guns may be somewhat lacking.  I bought one of their .22s last year and it is so ammo-picky that I can't recommend the thing to anyone else.  There is a world of difference between a rimfire and a full size auto though.
I own 1 Taurus revolver; no real reason, but I can't say I would trust my life to it.  The springfield's are worth a look; you might check out the new rock river .45s as well


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 9, 2005)

Having once owned 3 Taurus revolvers and then repented due to repeated breakage.. I cannot recommend the brand for self defense.


Springfield Armory are very nice weapons, I own a full size Springfield 1911 and it is flawless in operation. Any shorter 1911 may (or may not) have some feeding problems due to the lighter/shorter slide.. it's a physics issue. I am tempted to get one of the Springfield ultra compacts and try it out, regardless, as a winter overcoat pocket back up gun, to my 1911 or Browning Hi-Power 9mm. Try different, maybe hotter ammo after you break it in with 500 rds, if you still have feeding problems.


----------



## 8253 (Jan 12, 2005)

I got a Thompson 1911 a while back, and it seems to do pretty good.  It hasnt jammed, and seems to be a well made gun.  My experience with Springfield's 1911 isnt very good, I had to have it milled several times due to jamming problems.  I finally got rid of it due to that problem.  Maybe I just had a bad Springfield though.


----------



## GAB (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have to go along with Kelly. I have shot the springfield and it is a good all around firearm. Not the best, but is a good one for the money.

I have shot and owned some of the older astra compact 45 10 shot, good shooter. The draw back is the release on the magazine. 

Regards, Gary


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 12, 2005)

I love my Sig, but that runs a little expensive. Idealistically I'd say get a Sig, but Springfield sounds like a good choice to me as well.

Paul


----------



## modarnis (Jan 12, 2005)

My Kimber Compact also eats any ammo I feed it.  It is well made and feels great.  You can pick them up used at very fair prices.  I had a Para Ord LDA, but really didn't like it.  It was very ammo fussy and had a weird balance point.

Just a few thoughts


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jan 13, 2005)

Not a very good choice for concealed carry, but I have found a full frame 1911 that looks like it may be set up for match type shooting. Trouble is, you get what you pay for, and this is something I have never heard of--maybe some of you can help me?

ITs called a "Rock Island" 1911. Correct me if I am wrong, but isnt "Rock ISland" an auction company and not a manufacturer? Could this be an old colt that someone put rubber grips and ajustable sights on and called it custom? :idunno:


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jan 13, 2005)

upon taking  a closer look at the image, it looks as though the ejection port may be flared?!? I cant tell. I am going to drive down and take a look at this piece this afternoon, I am curious as to what someone is trying to get for $375


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

Rock Island .45s are made in the Philipines and I hear they are solid weapons. Just remember a few things: Blued firearms are going to rust if you sweat and carry them concealed. This is why I prefer hard matte chrome or stainless steel for CCWs. You can buy a blued weapon. break it in, (500+ rds of handball 230 grain) then after you are happy with it, have it feeding your favorite hollowpoints 100%, and before you get rust, send it in for matte chrome or better yet to someplace like http://www.gullindustries.com/home.htm These guys do an even harder electroless finish than chrome.. Rockwell 70.. had my favorite customized .45 done by them...

Next, realize that you will usually have to do some tweaking with a basic .45 to make it reliable and a good CCW. This may include ramping and polishing the feed ramp, replacing the stock recoil spring, Better mags, night sites (tritium) and an ambidexterous safety. The last two items are optional but helpful.

The flared ejection port is standard on most .45s today as it increases ejection reliability and ejection angle is better. IE: Does not throw the brass on your head


----------



## GAB (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi,

If you are concerned with money the best thing to do is get a Sig and forget it. All the stuff in the above post will cost a lot and not the way to go.

Then what do you have an old single shot 45 auto. That has a looootttt of dough in it and no resale.

Buy the right quality item, ie Sig and have fun shooting it.

I am using Sig as a term for any of the high quality high priced ones.

The Simth and Wesson is a pretty good one, just ask most of the CHP,
that is what they carry.

Simililar to the game of martial arts, it is not the art but the person behind it.

I have an old astra that shoots the 9mm Largo, not any type of good sights, zip. It shoots great in my hands. LOL But then so does my old 380 Beretta 1935 mdl...Just point and shoot. 

We can talk about it after you have shot rifles and pistols and the shotgun for 46 years and are an expert shot... Not bragging, just the facts...

Regards, Gary


----------



## clfsean (Jan 13, 2005)

I love my Sig!!!

I had a 1991a1 by Colt & it was great, but I swapped it off for something (don't remember now...) . I still kinda wish I had that one, but oh well. For a lower priced pistol (high 300's low 400's I think) it was great.

I would highly recommend the investment of the extra $$$ if possible & buy the Sig. It can't be beat (IMHO) in quality, workmanship & reliability. 

Another fine choice in that price range is a HK USP. I've played with one of those right after they came out for a couple of weeks & thought it was great. I just couldn't get my friend to part with it... bastard....


----------



## GAB (Jan 13, 2005)

clfsean said:
			
		

> I love my Sig!!!
> 
> I had a 1991a1 by Colt & it was great, but I swapped it off for something (don't remember now...) . I still kinda wish I had that one, but oh well. For a lower priced pistol (high 300's low 400's I think) it was great.
> 
> ...


 
LOL

Don't mince words cut to the chase.

LOL


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

Although the Sigs are great weapons in their own right..


Many of us definitely prefer the single action cocked and locked weapons, as they are way easier to shoot accurately and quickly under the stress of combat. One size does not fit all and I would not trade my 1911s or Browning Hi Powers for a Sig DA/SA. 

In addition if you can do your own throating and polishing (with a Dremel and fine emery cloth) the entire extra work can be done for under $250.00 minus any extra magazines. Subtract $125.00 if your weapon is already stainless or hard chrome.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jan 13, 2005)

That is the category I fall under. I love the old SA full frame pistols. While I have been out of the game for the last seven or eight years, I am not exactly a novice. I have shot a lot of different handguns. I know what I like and what I dont.

I dont like the GLock. Hate the way it feels. I dont mind the Sig at all... learned to shoot on a 226 and a Mark II. I carried a Beretta 92 for a number of years, and owned SUper Redhawks, blackhawks, and a GP100 Ruger. I owned three colt 1911s. Loved them.

Also I am not in a position to afford a lot of those pricey items that are being discussed. I am looking at something around $450 max, since my daughters recent hospitalization, things are a bit tight.

I am looking at a Charles Daly for a possibly inexpensive competition solution,






  and am considering a simple .357 snubby for concealed carry. Its user friendly and I am proficient enough to be comfortable. I dont have to be surgical.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't have specific knowledge of the Charles daly .45, but here are a few 1911 resources.. 

http://www.gunblast.com/1911_ShootOff.htm

http://forum.m1911.org/forumdisplay.php?forumid=63

http://www.m1911.org

http://www.charlesdaly.com/index.asp

http://www.sixgunner.com/backissues/paco/The%20Daly%20_45%20ACP.htm

Hope that helps..

Steve


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 13, 2005)

I've only ever owned one Colt 1911a1 (my great-uncle's service weapon) so I'm not as circumspect as others commenting, but I thought the "tolerance" issue was worth noting. My pistol is mil-spec, which means it has looser tolerances than other, more modern target-oriented pistols--partially because mass-production methods have improved and also because standards for pistols have changed. The disadvantage of lower, mil-spec tolerances is that some accuracy is lost, though not enough for my purposes to make a difference. The advantage is that it's less prone to jams and wear than a weapon with tighter tolerances. I've shot hundreds of rounds with not a single missfire or jam, and the thing's 50+ years old. Maybe something to think about--I know some manufacturers make mil-spec models that you can drop in the mud and still shoot.  

I've heard good things about Charles Daly from my gunsmith, who has told me I should buy a C.D. to shoot rather than wear out a piece of history. I've heard mixed reviews elsewhere. Some people love them, some people hate them. The most common complaints I've heard are from weak springs and poorly cast metal internals. From what I've heard, most of those problems are rectified with a few minor part replacements and gunsmithing.


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi,

I had two Charles Dalys. One a full size 1911, and the other a compact model.  The full size didn't like any hollow points, until I switched to Wilson mags, then it would feed most but not all.  The compact I really loved until the range.  On the 5th round the extractor broke.  Charles Daly would not sent a replacement to a me or a gun smith, the insisted that the entire weapon be sent back to them.  I wound up trading in both Charles Dalys, a Firestar 9mm and some cash and bought a Kimber Ultra CDP.  I have carried it here in Arizona everyday for 3 years in a Galco summer carry (inside the pants holster).  It has been drenched in sweat (it gets up to 120 in the summer) repeatedly yet always fires flawlessly.  It has a stainless steel slide, aluminum alloy frame, stainless internal parts, it has been "melted", throated, beveled, and just about everything else to make it reliable at the factory.  It has tritium nightsights (factory) and comes with beautiful rosewood grips.  I replaced my grips to smooth ones, as the checkering was rough on the skin.  The only thing I don't like, is the rear sight is made out of blued steel.  It rusts from sweat during the summer if you don't clean and oil it at least 2-3 times a week.  You would think that they would have made it out of a non-rust prone material like the rest of the gun.  The CDP is the same size as the Officer's model (shorter grip, 3" barrel) and concels easily (under a t-shirt) with the Galco summer carry.

Take care,

Ron


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, I am not a gun person, but found your comments helpful and interesting. ........Aloha


----------

